# Netatalk3 Problem



## yhq_34 (May 30, 2016)

Hi; I have installed netatalk3, how can I make below disabled features (Quota support etc) to yes?
I try compile use netatalk source, but still some option is no.

```
afpd 3.1.8 - Apple Filing Protocol (AFP) daemon of Netatalk

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under

the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software

Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or (at your option) any later

version. Please see the file COPYING for further information and details.

afpd has been compiled with support for these features:

          AFP versions:    2.2 3.0 3.1 3.2 3.3 3.4
        CNID backends:    dbd last tdb
      Zeroconf support:    Avahi
  TCP wrappers support:    Yes
        Quota support:    No
  Admin group support:    Yes
    Valid shell checks:    Yes
      cracklib support:    No
            EA support:    ad | sys
          ACL support:    No
          LDAP support:    No
        D-Bus support:    Yes
    Spotlight support:    No
        DTrace probes:    No
```


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2016)

Please use the port: net/netatalk3.


----------



## yhq_34 (May 30, 2016)

Yes, I install use this packages. How can I make change to the options?


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2016)

`make config`, see ports(7).


----------



## yhq_34 (May 31, 2016)

Another problem how can I enable spotlight features ?


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2016)

I don't think that has anything to do with a network filesystem. So I'm doubtful it's a 'feature' of AFP.


----------



## Peacekeeper2000 (Jul 2, 2016)

Have a look on http://netatalk.sourceforge.net and the manual. You will need Gnome Tracker as backend


----------

